# Almost Layed out while hog huntin from japanese Hornets



## curdogsforhogs (Sep 24, 2008)

Out last Saturday hunting in the hills here in SC, dogs were getting real piggy when all of a sudden I felt like I had been shot with a 22 rifle. I reached up to my left side and felt a huge bee, I pulled it off and saw it was a Japanese hornet, i through it down and it flew bck at me nd zapped my right arm. It finally flew off and I continued after the dogs. I hve never been allergic to any type of a sting from scorpions to pper hornets but never stung from one of these things. Less than 5 minutes later my feet were itching bad then shortly after so were my hands. Not long after my eyes began to itch and swell. I got on my radio nd told the other guys with me that I was headed out. I pulled my pack of dogs out  taking all catch dogs with me. I had a 10 minute drive out of the hills and stopped at a Fire dept to get some Benadryl. That got me to the hospital where i was pumped full of Zantac, Benadryla nd god knows what else. i was swollen down my whole left side and my right bicep lookedthree times the size. Buddies plotts worked the hog out but couldn't hold it, dogs cut real bad but are fine know. Bottom line up front....Japanese Hornet stings kill 30-40 each year regardless of the person being allergic to stings. I will now always carry Benadryl Strips and a EpiPen just to be safe In my pack. Anyone else have a bad day while hunting from these things.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 24, 2008)

that's bad! glad to hear your ok though...


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks, sure would suck to be killed by a bee while hunting bad hogs ,,,sounds better to have to fight off the later


----------



## j_seph (Sep 24, 2008)

Be careful man

Those that have been stung previously are at greater risk of anaphylactic shock. Shock is the cause of the majority of fatalities from Japanese Hornet stings


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a ? what do Japanese Hornets look like?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Sep 24, 2008)

*hornet*

not to smll is it


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2008)

EUROPEAN hornet.  There are no Japanese hornets here.


----------



## mr4shootin (Sep 24, 2008)

deerbuster said:


> I have a ? what do Japanese Hornets look like?



Kinda like a regular hornet but with slanty eyes.


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 24, 2008)

That is actually my worst nightmare about going in the woods.  Some people are afraid of snakes, yotes, or things that go bump in the night, but those things are really terrifying.   I got tore up by yellow jackets when I was a kid, but I can't imagine getting into a nest of those things!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Sep 24, 2008)

*European or Japanese*

I stand corrected, I grew up calling them Japnese Hornets all my life but dawg is correct. It is actually a European Hornet but it still felt like a gunshot regardless...thanks for the Identification


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2008)

curdogsforhogs said:


> I stand corrected, I grew up calling them Japnese Hornets all my life but dawg is correct. It is actually a European Hornet but it still felt like a gunshot regardless...thanks for the Identification



They will definitely get your attention  Big rascals too.  I've had them buzz my head


----------



## Ranger (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad you are doing better.


----------



## shaggybill (Sep 24, 2008)

Man, glad you're ok. Itchy feet right after a bee sting is a bad sign.


----------



## 12gamag (Sep 24, 2008)

dang thats a big hornet!!! I dont believe I have ever seen one before.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 24, 2008)

I had a treestand within 10 feet of a nest in Paulding.I watched them all year and they never bothered me.I didn't know what they were,but when the internet came along and I read up on them,now I'm scared to death of'em.
They fly at night too


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 25, 2008)

We have them flying all over in the dry stack storage at the local marina. They seem curious and they buzz you a bit but I had never heard of one stinging anyone.
They seem more intent to fight w/ each other down there.
cw


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> I had a treestand within 10 feet of a nest in Paulding.I watched them all year and they never bothered me.I didn't know what they were,but when the internet came along and I read up on them,now I'm scared to death of'em.
> They fly at night too



Yes they do, and sting at night.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 25, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> They will definitely get your attention  Big rascals too.  I've had them buzz my head





you sure it was them and not just a buzz....


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> you sure it was them and not just a buzz....



not real sure...


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 25, 2008)

curdogsforhogs said:


> not to smll is it




Wow.  I have not seen a hornet's nest in a lot of years.  But, the bugs I recall flying in and out of it were kind of navy blue or black colored.   I have never seen a bug like that.  Are these some kind of new invasive species?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 25, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> Wow.  I have not seen a hornet's nest in a lot of years.  But, the bugs I recall flying in and out of it were kind of navy blue or black colored.   I have never seen a bug like that.  Are these some kind of new invasive species?



Naw,european hornets have been here awhile,actually they are the only "true" hornet we have.They build nests in hollow trees,then seal off the opening to where there is only a small hole.


----------



## westwardslayer (Sep 25, 2008)

I live in pickens and on my property there must be a nest of every/any type of flying stingin insects, we have honey bees,yellow jackets, the red hornets,the black and yellow hornets, and some other bees i really dont know what they are but i can see their stingers,,,and yes hornets fly at night, thats when I kill most of them,,,even had one get in the dag gum house,,i have three yellow jacket traps out and they have helped drmatically, i bait them with sugar water,,,luckily not stung yet


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 25, 2008)

found a pic


----------



## pnome (Sep 25, 2008)

You should Google "Japanese Bug Fights" sometime and check out how well the hornet does.


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a bad looking critter.  Stinger would have to be the size of a hypodermic needle.  I would think those should be exterminated any time they are found.

Dave1


----------



## bwarren2 (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks alot like a Bumble Bee in the picture in the post. Are they that size?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 25, 2008)

lot of info here

http://www.bugspray.com/article/eurohornet.html


----------



## vol man (Sep 25, 2008)

we always just called them yellow hornets.  man they are mean.  got hit 2x in the leg a few years back and almost did not make it to the doctor.  i was throwing up and swelling bad.  they pumped me up with steriods and i was fine.  but man it hurt.

glad you are ok!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 25, 2008)

How would a healthy, strong, 220# man do without treatment?  I hunt miles from the vehicle most of the time.  Would I be better off hunkering down and suffering through it, or exerting myself for an hour getting back to the truck?


----------



## vol man (Sep 25, 2008)

i think it all depends on your allergy level to them.  yellow jackets don't bother me.  i've been hit 10 times and been fine.  but 2 of these boogers jacked me up big time.  i wouldn't worry too much.  they are pretty rare.  i would start heading out of the woods if you get hit though.  in the end - if it's your time to go it is your time to go!


----------



## nimrod (Sep 25, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> EUROPEAN hornet.  There are no Japanese hornets here.




A lot of people in the south claim that Bowater imported Japanese hornets because of pine beatles. I have heard this from several different people the last 20 years or so. I don't know if it is true or not but that is why a lot of people claim they see Japanese hornets when they are actually seeing European hornets.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just read this post, and I got stung by something last Saturday while cutting a shooting lane. I never saw it, but it sounded like a B52 zooming in on me, and hit me on top of my left wrist. I thought I'd been smacked with a hot iron! My wrist swelled up pretty good, and from Sat afternoon til Monday night, it felt like I'd been hit with a hammer. The hole it left, you could have put a pencil point in. I've been stung by most everything that stings, but that is the worst one yet!! I guess it could have been one of these!!!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Sep 25, 2008)

I am 6' 185 and think after 22 years in the army and working out with the cdets in my rotc program that i am in pretty good shape. I would not reccomend trying to be tough and hope you are okay if you get stung by one of those critters. Be smart and head back in and seek medical assistance. Carry some Benadryl cpsules or the fast acting dissolving strips. That will assist in reducing the effects of the poison.


----------



## titlewave (Sep 25, 2008)

*Hornet Magnet*



curdogsforhogs said:


> I am 6' 185 and think after 22 years in the army and working out with the cdets in my rotc program that i am in pretty good shape. I would not reccomend trying to be tough and hope you are okay if you get stung by one of those critters. Be smart and head back in and seek medical assistance. Carry some Benadryl cpsules or the fast acting dissolving strips. That will assist in reducing the effects of the poison.



I thought i was the only one with hornet issues . I swear , every time i go up in any stand i get attacked by these things. I started carrying hornet spray as i could take it anymore. I left a can at every stand and now when i get them bothering me i shoot them. I have had them mess up hunts cause i am making noise  trying to smack at them. I have also been bit in the dark by them and man it hurts , dang hornets !

anyway i suggest carrying meds in your pack in case you get a reaction to them , you wont be stuck dying in the woods. I cant belive that others have actually had the same issues with these nasty buggers as me, i thought i was a hornet magnet ? Turns out they are just really mean


----------



## westwardslayer (Sep 25, 2008)

we also have bald faced hornets in GA, they are the black and yellowish white striped ones...i had a big next hanging off my porch a couple of yrs ago

http://www.mypestinfo.com/baldfacedhornet.jpg


----------



## Cleankill47 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a few nests of these things not too far away from my house, and they fly just over head height. Sound like a miniature Blackhawk helicopter or something. I've never been stung by one, but for those that aren't so fortunate:



If you get stung by anything, (I've only had to use it on two wasps and a yellow jacket, not sure about anything else) one of the easiest ways to draw out the poison is to mix baking soda and water into a thick paste and cover the sting site with it. It will feel like it cools off very quickly and after a minute there should be a bubble coming up in the paste. That's the poison being drawn out. Wipe it off and do it again if the paste dries up before the pain goes away. It'll still be sore, but it won't actually hurt.

If somebody uses this for a hornet sting, post your results on here so we have a record of a simple, effective treatment.

I hope I didn't Hijack the thread, just trying to help.


----------



## aflake1 (Oct 13, 2008)

We used to have them in a hollow tree in our yard... When i was about 8 i decided to try and chop a limb that fell against it...Not a good idea, i got stung on the head twice and once on the arm....Obviously it didnt go well and i havent been stung since...and i have also heard about bowater importing them to control yellow jackets


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 13, 2008)

The safest bet would be to get an Epi pin and keep in your pack.
I got stung 10 times by yellow jackets 2 yrs ago and I thought I had messed up. I put bleach on all the stings took some benedryl and was OK. but man was I sore for awhile............


----------



## Cleankill47 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just found another treatment for stings in a Country Living magazine:

The man says that, immediately after getting stung, hold a penny on the site for 15 minutes. I haven't had cause to try it yet, but I very well might the next time I get stung by anything.

Just another idea to throw in here.


----------



## shawn mills (Oct 13, 2008)

This was my response in another "hornet" thread. I also called them Japanese hornets not knowing they were European hornets. They WILL BUILD a typical paper shell hornets nest though! The one I had in my attic was HUGE!!!!       


If you opt for the long range spray wear goggles! I had one a few years ago twice that size ! It was in my attic between rafters. The hornets had two holes, one leading out of the attic and the other that came through the ceiling into our guest bedroom (thats how I found em)! Mine were even meaner than your version. Yours are black hornets commonly called bald faced hornets. Mine were japanese paper hornets. Same size and shape but mine were striped like a yellow jacket. The paper nest was relatively the same except where yours is primarily two tone grey, mine was grey and red clay orange. I waited till night when they would all be in the nest and went into the bedroom( lights off!) and emptied a can of industrial strength wasp and hornet killer into the hole and then stuffed a rag into the hole. The next day i got in the attic and tore into the nest with a LONG frog gig and found them all dead. I removed the nest, patched the ceiling and lived happily ever after!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Operating a 'dozer in the woods almost every day,I see a lot of these giant hornets,but I guess I've never bumped a nest yet,because it's always just one of them.They'll buzz around and check me out,but I haven't been stung yet.
The expanded metal cage on my 'dozer seems to confuse wasps,bees,yellow jackets,and hornets for just long enough for me to go on past their territory.Must be something to do with how their eyes see the expanded metal that makes it look to them like they can't fly through it.If I hang around too long after hitting a yellow jacket nest,they figger it out,though! They usually go for my eyes - seems like they have enough intelligence to determine who's driving the big yellow monster that just tore up the house.


----------



## ForestNinja (Oct 13, 2008)

Lots of those things up here in the mountains. Never been stung. Saw one a couple of weeks ago killing a locust much larger than itself. They are attracted to light at night also. Have been swarmed at night several times.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 13, 2008)

As bad as a "regular" hornet hurts,I sure don't want one of those bad yeller fellers poppin' me!


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 14, 2008)

I Remeber As A Kid Isn't There Two Big Hornets Like That My Uncle Had A What He Called A News Bee In His Hand And The A Few Years Later Me And Dad Cut Down A Popular Tree Into A Dead Pine And I Saw Those Hornets Stinging The Bark Off That Dead Pine. I Was Wonder What The Difference Is Before I Try To Catch A News Bee And End Up Catching One Of Those Bad Boys.


----------



## ForestNinja (Oct 15, 2008)

1222DANO said:


> I Remeber As A Kid Isn't There Two Big Hornets Like That My Uncle Had A What He Called A News Bee In His Hand And The A Few Years Later Me And Dad Cut Down A Popular Tree Into A Dead Pine And I Saw Those Hornets Stinging The Bark Off That Dead Pine. I Was Wonder What The Difference Is Before I Try To Catch A News Bee And End Up Catching One Of Those Bad Boys.



Big difference, don't try to catch one


----------



## pbyles (Oct 15, 2008)

Me and my dog got hit pretty bad while on a competition hunt in West Virginia.....

It was our last tree of the night and my dog and two others were in there.....

they would hit and miss treeing....I knew something was wrong, but we had no idea why-

we had to wait on the tree to close, then it took about 10 minutes to walk in....

when we got there 1 of the three dogs came off the tree, 1 was on a neighboring tree, and my good ole boy was still treeing.....

around the tree from him was a HUGE hornets nest.....

the hornets were all over him.....and then they were all over US!!!

There was an elderly gentleman that got hit worse than me....

We all made it out, the elderly man was short of breath pretty bad...he went to the ER I think....

I almost had to carry my dog out....(90pounds).....

We both (me and the dog) took benadryl when we got back to our room.....

We made it alive.....Don't want to do it again though...

We have nests all over here in South Georgia-


----------

